# Michigan Flyways RC...



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

....any board members going to the MFWRC test this weekend?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

ARE YOU?!?!?!

I actually have an agility trial this weekend, but I could try to come after my runs if it is not too late... I could bring Gabby. I so want to meet you. 

My HRC club has their test this weekend too. Hubby is working that. I will be running HRC the following weekend at Omega.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Is it at Omega? 

I've been wanting to go watch a hunt test, especially to see if Jacks can handle the sounds of guns going off but felt funny about just going...


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I am going to be there--I better be, as I am judging SH on Saturday and JH on Sunday with Ann Heilbrun! I am going to have Bonnie, Breeze, and Winter along with me as setup/pickup dogs. Smaller entries than I had last August, I think because it has been such a cold wet spring, and people have just not had their junior and senior dogs in the water enough. It will be much less stressful not judging with having to keep getting through 40 dogs in mind!
It is at Omega. Spectators are welcome, just note that non-entered dogs cannot be anywhere near the line so as not to interfere with the running dogs.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

No promises... but I will try to come. I know about non entered dogs.  She can wait in the car until you can come see Gabby! 

I don't know how big the trial is, it is in Toledo, I have to take my dog and my friend back home.... 

Ann is in my HRC club, I have had the opportunity to meet her there. She seems really nice too. I think she is in Marshbanks too... I just have not participated in too many Marshbanks things.. yet to know all the club members. I met Ann last year at the HRC test.


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

We'll be there on Sunday running in the junior. Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, we had fun and saw some excellent dog work. Some of the dogs that did not get through were oh so close! Just a little more work and they will be ready to get those ribbons!

Winter got to do some setup on Friday after I finally got there--US Customs decided I got the random inspection! Saturday Breeze got to be pickup dog when se setup on water and for the couple of dogs who could not come up with the memory bird. On Sunday, little Bonnie was setup dog, so she had fun retrieving ducks from the water for the first time, and she learned to be brave about grass and sticks in the water.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry I didn't make it... :no: The agility trial on Saturday did not get out until 5 PM....it was HUGE. They also did the run order weird. We were the top 12 dogs in standard, then the bottom in jumpers (over 70 dogs) My friend was the 70th dog in the ring (of the 20" group), I went a few dogs after her, made for a LONG day. Hot too, the air was not working in my opinion. 

I am glad the rain held off for the tests both days. I say plural, as our HRC club had their test this weekend too. 

I had a friend pass SH on Sat, I think my trainer had MH passes (Art forgot what she said :doh: men) and I need to email my other friend and see how she did in MH.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Would that be Jan and Keeper? They did great work--we set a challenging test, and they did it well.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Yup Jan and Keeper!!! 

The others mentioned would be Lab people.. you may or may not know them. I like Keeper. She is a goofy girl on the agility course. Fun dog to watch run. I would like to see her in the field some time.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I think Jan is well and truly hooked now--and maybe regretting going to agility on Sunday!

I will be in MI again at some point this summer--maybe for Fort Detroit, and certainly for Marshbanks. In the meantime I am planning to go to Cuyahoga in Ohio in June. Just made my hotel reso!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Golden Gibby said:


> We'll be there on Sunday running in the junior. Looking forward to meeting you.


 
It was nice to meet you and Gibbs--very like my Butch at a year!! He is a handsome boy, and he wants to do this, so keep working with him!!


----------

